# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  خواندن پیش دانشگاهی بصورت غیر حضوری

## rezah

سلام.ببخشید من یه سوال خیلی فوری دارم.لطفا اگه میشه زود جواب بدین.من این سالی که پیش رو مونه میرم پیش دانشگاهی.میخواستم پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بخونم.ازتون میخواستم بپرسم باید کجا ثبت نام کنم؟چقدر هزینه داره؟لطفا راهنماییم کنید.باتشکر

----------


## No Name

غیر حضوری از 91 برداشته شده ولی اگه آشنا داری تو غیر انتفاعی میتونی 1 تومن به مدیر بدی اسمتو رد کنه واسه امتحانات آخر سال

----------


## میلادی

ببین اگه آینده تو دوست داری نکن این کار رو.معمولا 1 درصد موفق میشن.ممکنه الان بگی نه من دارم چرت میگم و اینا.ولی خودمم این حرفارو زدم.گوش نکردم به بقیه معدلم کتبی 19/80 بود همه میگفتن زیر 500 میشی گند زدم سال آخر رو.توروخدا فکر کن.

----------


## Mohsen K

غير حضوري نميخواد كه تو بري مدرسه غيرانتفايي بگي كه شاغل هستي مراعاتت ميكنن و هيچ اجباري به حضور در كلاس نيست. راه دور هم كه كلا كلاس نداره اصلا ( فرقي هم مدركش با حضوري نداره ) بزرگسالان هم به دو صورت بزرگسال و داوطلب ازاد هست كه شما بزرگسال معمولي ميتونين ثبت نام كنين (‌شرطش هم داشتن  حداقل 16 سال هست ) داوطلب آزاد هم مختص كسايي هست كه قبلا در رشته هاي ديگه پيش دانشگاهي گرفتن يا اينكه كارت پايان خدمت دارن.  شما راه دور بري بهتره شهريه خيلي كمتري هم داره

----------


## No Name

> ببین اگه آینده تو دوست داری نکن این کار رو.معمولا 1 درصد موفق میشن.ممکنه الان بگی نه من دارم چرت میگم و اینا.ولی خودمم این حرفارو زدم.گوش نکردم به بقیه معدلم کتبی 19/80 بود همه میگفتن زیر 500 میشی گند زدم سال آخر رو.توروخدا فکر کن.


اگرچه تشکر نشان دهنده تصدیق گفته افراد هست 
اما برای تاکید باید بگم کاملا حق با میلادی هست

----------


## rezah

ببخشید میشه بگید مراکز آموزش از راه دور کجا هستند؟اسمشون چیه؟

----------

